# [IMPRIMANTES] Achat

## Trevoke

Achien, Asardine, Allo, aluile, etc. Bon, les blagues sont finies  :Smile: 

J'ai besoin d'acheter une imprimante qui marche sans trop de peines avec Linux (et la derniere fois que j'ai eu besoin de regarder, ca me causait encore des soucis).

Que recommandez-vous ?

----------

## Xytovl

Les HP multifonctions premier prix ça marche, c'est pas un must niveau qualité mais je n'ai pas trop de problèmes avec. Je peux même connaître le niveau d'encre et faire un nettoyage des têtes d'impression !

Pour les autres marques j'en sais rien, si ça se trouve c'est même mieux.

----------

## Tom_

+1 pour HP. Ca marche niquel  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, je n'utilise plus de jet d'encre. les encres qui sèchent, les consommables hors de prix...

Maintenant, j'utilise du laser, et sous linux, c'est que du bonheur, le tonner ça ne sèche jamais, et le coût à la page est très inférieur. Elles marchent quasi-toutes en PCL ou PS, ce qui fait qu'il n'y a pas besoin de driver. Inutile de dire que cela fonctionne sans rien faire sous linux  :Wink: 

Certes, c'est un chouilla plus cher  à l'achat (et encore, ça dépend les modèles).

Il faut tout de même déterminer ton utilisation pour savoir ce qui est bien pour toi. Perso, chez moi je ne fais que du tirage bureautique, je n'ai rien à faire d'une imprimante couleur qualité photo. Mais j'apprécie particulièrement la netteté des textes imprimés en laser...

----------

## Trevoke

Pour moi ca va etre le meme topo.

Imprimer des trucs bureaucratiques et/ou du code. Un peu de couleur pour imprimer le code en plus que juste noir et blanc et je serai heureux  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

+1 pour HP, et le fameux hplip

La quasi totalité de leurs modèles sont supportés, aucune autre marque ne supporte autant ses produits sur nux (et accessoirement ce sont les seuls à être sponsors officiel gentoo   :Wink:  )

----------

## geekounet

+1 pour HP, c'est ce qu'on trouve de mieux pour Linux/Unix. Perso j'ai une HP Photosmart Premium C309g-m depuis quelques semaines (multifonction, ethernet/wifi, jet d'encre photo, scanner), ça marche nickel avec le dernier hplip, bien que je sois toujours en train de chercher les bons réglages dans l'impression depuis gwenview/digikam pour que ça imprime correctement les photos...  :Confused:  Pis ça fait tout plein de choses pratiques en standalone.

Bon à priori c'est trop pour ce que tu recherches, mais juste pour dire que HP c'est la voie à suivre.  :Wink: 

Sinon les Epson ont un bon support aussi.

----------

## gglaboussole

j'ai la même que Geekounet...

----------

## guilc

Ouais enfin au dela du support linux, le problème des HP quadn même c'est que les consommables coûtent un bras... Ca compte aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Je sais que sur ma HP PSC1610, la tête d’impression fait partie de la cartouche et donc ca fait grimper le prix. Vu que je n’imprime pas énormément, je trouve ca plutôt avantageux : ca permet de changer la tête d’impression de temps en temps et donc d’avoir une imprimante qui imprime avec une qualité qui reste bonne avec le temps. Mes parents ont jeté leur Canon MP360 parce qu’une nouvelle tête d’impression coutait quasiment le prix d’une nouvelle imprimante.

----------

## Fenril

Et ce qu'il ne faut pas espérer sur les imprimantes HP c'est remplir les cartouches soi-même : je possède une Deskjet 5550, j'ai emmené plusieurs fois dans un magasin de remplissage de cartouches d'encre, à chaque fois j'ai eu des problèmes, car les cartouches même remplies à ras bord sont considérées par l'imprimante comme étant toujours vide. Si on a de la veine l'imprimante continue malgré tout à imprimer même s'il elle signalait que les cartouches sont vides, sinon elle se braque en mode économie d'encre et donc impossible d'imprimer en couleur. Il n'existe pas de méthode pour réinitialiser ces cartouches car elles ne contiennent pas de puce. HP est reconnu (quelle gloire...) pour bloquer assez efficacement la possibilité de remplir ses cartouches. Sans compter le prix, un jeu complet de cartouches il m'en faut pour plus de 40 euros.

Je ne regrette pas car c'est une imprimante récupérée d'une entreprise, j'imprime assez peu, et puis je dois avouer que la qualité d'impression est assez bluffante. Cependant je ne sais pas chez vous, mais je me retrouve avec hplip que 5 niveaux de qualité, peu explicite : normal, draft, best, high resolution photo et fast draft.

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin au dela du support linux, le problème des HP quadn même c'est que les consommables coûtent un bras... Ca compte aussi 

 

J'ai changé de cartouches il y a pas un mois... quasiment 1.5 fois le prix de l'imprimante. 

Je passe au laser quand elles seront de nouveau vides.

----------

## razer

Je suis aussi pour du tout laser

J'ai une vieille HP laserjet 6L chez moi, racheté sur ebay une bouchée il y a 6 ans. J'ai aussi trouvé un toner pour 1€ recemment sur ce même site d'enchères. En tant que prof, j'imprime pas mal, c'est que du bonheur.

J'ai équipé mon père avec une laser brother 1° prix (60 roros je crois), il revit depuis... Il est aussi sous GNU/Linux, et a pu installer l'imprimante sans assistance de ma part

----------

## guilc

Ah oui au fait, on ne l'a pas cité, mais ne pas oublier l'excellent http://www.openprinting.org/printers pour avoir quelques infos sur le support linux des imprimantes !

----------

## geekounet

L'inconvénient des imprimantes laser, c'est que ça ne peut pas imprimer de photos...  :Razz:  (sinon j'en aurai pris une aussi).

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, mais ne vaut-il pas mieux imprimer ses photos via un labo ?

----------

## geekounet

Je ne sais pas si ça serai rentable, surtout dans mon cas ça sera juste une photo de temps en temps et pas de gros groupements d'un coup, en plus que mon imprimante sort un résultat de bien haute qualité déjà. Et puis j'aimerai pas trop confier cela à quelqu'un d'autre, j'ai l'habitude de toujours tout faire moi même.  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Une photo de temps en temps perso je vais à carrouf y'a des bornes d'impression.

Mais ça m'arrive de moins en moins. le support numérique me suffit largement.

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> L'inconvénient des imprimantes laser, c'est que ça ne peut pas imprimer de photos...  (sinon j'en aurai pris une aussi).

 

Huhu, je l'attendais un peu celle là  :Wink: 

Oui, c'est pour ça que je parlais d'utilisation faite un peu plus haut. Pour ma part, les tirages photo je les fais en labo (un très bon labo, mais c'est vrai que j'ai la chance de l'avoir à 2 pas de mon boulot, donc pas de frais de port). En plus mes quasi-seuls tirages, c'est du très grand format, jamais du petit format, alors de toute façon, même une imprimante A3 n'y suffirait pas  :Laughing: 

Ca dépend vraiment de l'utilisation. Avant j'avais une canon jet d'encre qui offrait d'excellents résultats en photo (via le driver turboprint). Les consommables canon sont moins cher (de très loin) que chez HP, mais le seul driver de qualité est payant. Mais mon problème principal est inhérent au jet d'encre. Pour ceux qui comme moi tirent assez peu, on se retrouve souvent avec des buses bouchées, résultat, c'est tout crade, il faut changer les cartouches, passer les têtes d'impression à l'alcool, voire le chario qui porte les têtes d'impression...

Pour le genre d'utilisation que j'ai, le laser c'est que du bonheur !

----------

## d2_racing

J'utilise des imprimantes HP sous Linux depuis 2003 et ça fonctionne très bien.

----------

